# Shelf life



## nealjpage (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, not really shelf life, but how many times can I use RapidFix 1:1?  I'm running low and don't have the time to go get some more, so I saved it after processing three rolls.  Think I can get three more out of it?


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Dec 17, 2005)

Should be OK. Just double the fixing time.
Best to do it by inspection. After the first minute it's safe to look at the film under the light.
If you see any milky-white patches then it isn't fixed. Just put it back in and keep agitating. When all the patches have gone fix for 1 minute longer.


----------

